# High speed wobble?



## jmeier1981

Ive noticed that my front tires wobble pretty good when im going down the road. So much that when Im on a hard surface road and let go of the handlebars they shake side to side. Any ideas what it could be, tie rod end, ball joints? How do I go about troubleshooting this problem to figure out exactly what I need to replace or if its just a bent rim?


----------



## 08GreenBrute

how fast? and what kind of tires?


----------



## Yesterday

yup likely tires


----------



## jmeier1981

any speed really its just worse at higher speeds. If I look off to the side at the front tires it almost looks like the rim is bent the way they are wobbling


----------



## Yesterday

what type and size of tires?


----------



## jmeier1981

25x8, and 25x10 executioners that are worn well only about 1/2" of rounded tread


----------



## 08GreenBrute

have you checked your front bearings? if there bad it will make it wobble, also check your lug nuts. it also could be a bent rim


----------



## jmeier1981

How do you check the bearings? Im completely new to this.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

i always check them by getting the weight off the tire your checking and grab the tire at 9 O'clock and 6 O'clock and see if there is any play in it. then from 12 O'clock and 6 O'clock. there is proly better ways but thats what i do lol


----------



## jmeier1981

Alrighty well thanks for your help Ill give it a look tomorrow and see what I find.


----------



## phreebsd

You should feel the wobble of a 31" law at 45. It's quite fun.


----------



## codyh

sorry to jack the thread but i gotta lota play in my mine, its right where my tie rods meet, is it my steering stem bearing, (i had a thread simialar)


----------



## Guest

jmeier1981 said:


> 25x8, and 25x10 executioners that are worn well only about 1/2" of rounded tread


I have 27" executioners and my hadle bars don't shake like what you're talking about. A good deal of vibration, but not alot wobble. Check wheel bearings, ball joints, stearing stem bearings, upper A-Arms, Tie-rods, Tires, and of course a bent rim. All can cause excessive vibrations and wobble. Start with one and work your way through them. Some of the other guys (like phreebsd, motorman, phishy, polaris425, etc.) would probably be able to give you ideas as to how to check to see if any of these are bad. I hope this helps ya. Good luck and i hope you get it straightend out.


----------



## phreebsd

most everything you listed is by jacking up the bike and manipulating the front suspension in different ways. 
for instance, to check wheel bearings grab the top of the tire and push in and pull out. see if you have any play. if you do see if that play is coming from the wheel bearings. most times the kawie wheel bearings are good and you gonna find any play or slack found will be from the a-arm attachments to the frame.


----------



## matts08brute

phreebsd said:


> You should feel the wobble of a 31" law at 45. It's quite fun.


 29.5's are nutz at 50mph


----------



## websy

codyh said:


> sorry to jack the thread but i gotta lota play in my mine, its right where my tie rods meet, is it my steering stem bearing, (i had a thread simialar)


 
Cody, 

your play in the front end is probably where your steering arm tierods connect to the steering shaft. The nuts there work loose on every brute I've ever done any work on. The solution for myself and some of the guys I wheel with was to put two narrow nuts in place of the stock one and then slide through the cotter pin. We havent had any problems since.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

If you jack up the front of the quad , and shake the tire from top to bottom , and you find slack you need to identify where it is it could be A-arm bushings,ball joints,or wheel bearings. If you shake it side to side ,and find slack it could be the outer tie rods,inner tie rods,or the steering stem could be loose . Sorry for the long scary list of failure points just wanted you to know where to look if you find slack


----------



## codyh

Websy, thanks man


----------



## Brimore

I ahd the same issue.
Mine had some Major Toe-in issues. Check you alignment


----------



## kawi08

hey there, i also have a wobble in the right front it seems.. but after i pass 30km it goes away. it does get hard to turn sometimes when im in the trail at a slower speed any sugustions???

any in put will be very aprecated.


----------

